# ¿Poner la imagen a lado de tu nombre?



## Miguelillo 87

He tratado desde el primer día  que me uni al foro, poner la fotito que la mayoría tiene a lado de su nombre, pero me di cuenta que en le perfil venia, editar foto y editar avater, ¿Cuál es el que debo usar? Y otro pregunta cuando trate de poner una foto de la piramide de teotihuacan la foto era m grande ¡Dónde puedo encotrar fotos de menor tamaño o en su defecto Cómo puedo hacer que las fotos sean de menor tamaño?

Muchísimas garacias por su valiosa ayuda porque me estoy mriendo por poner una ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡maldita fotito!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mickaël

Hola,

Debes ir a editar avatar. Editar foto, es para añadir una imagén en tu perfil. (que se puede ver clicando en tu alias). 
Puedes empequeñecer la imagén con un pragrama como paint u otro. 


Saludos


----------



## ILT

Hola Miguelillo:

Avatar es la foto que aparece a la izquierda de tu nombre en cada mensaje. Foto es la imagen que aparece a la derecha en la página de tu perfil personal. Ahora que con respecto al avatar, hay que cumplir un par de condiciones, que pese menos de 2 kb, y que mida menos de 80 x 80 pixeles. Hay quien es más sofisticado y sabe más de computadoras que yo, así que te podrán ofrecer otros consejos, pero para mí lo más sencillo es copiar la imagen que quieres a paint, y ahí reducir el tamaño hasta que cumpla con estas dos condiciones.

No dejes de avisarnos si sigues teniendo problemas.

Saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Merci beaucoup a los dos.
Y avieron mi súper combinación ¡¡¡¡Frañolesa!!!!


----------



## mickaël

De rien. 
Eso funciona aunque tu avatar es un poquito pequeño.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Lo sé pero es que las imagenes están súper pesadas y ahorita estoy tratando de atinarle a ver que tan grande puedo hacerlo, ¿A fuerzas tiene que ser en jpeg? ¿Verdad?


----------



## tatis

¡Ay Miguelillo 87!, que bueno que se te ocurrió hacer esa pregunta porque yo también he querido poner una fotito o algún monito desde hace mucho tiempo. 

Bye!


----------



## fenixpollo

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Lo sé pero es que las imagenes están súper pesadas y ahorita estoy tratando de atinarle a ver que tan grande puedo hacerlo, ¿A fuerzas tiene que ser en jpeg? ¿Verdad?


No, no tienen que ser jpeg. El mío es un .gif, aunque no puede ser animado. No he encontrado una lista de los tipos de archivos aceptados.

Saludos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Muchas gracias Fenix, lo que pasa es que la tarte de pasar en BmP )(MAPA DE BITS) y no me dejo.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

!Lo hize.lo hize!!!!, Je l'ai fait,Je l'ai fait!!!!!! I did it, I did it!!!!!

Gracias a todos.


----------

